

Microsoft’s CEO: Sharepoint is next big operating system. - newacc
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/07/microsofts-sharepoint-thrives-in-the-recession/?ref=technology

======
nailer
I'm not sure whether the makers of the current OS get to determine what the
next OS is.

